# Soldier charged with 2010 Brandon murder; pleads guilty to manslaughter



## old medic (6 Feb 2010)

Soldier charged with Brandon murder
By THE CANADIAN PRESS
05 Feb 2010
copy at: http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/manitoba/2010/02/05/12765411.html



> BRANDON — A Manitoba-based soldier who has been in the Canadian Forces for about a year has been charged with second-degree murder.
> 
> Jason John Ouimet, a gunner at Canadian Forces Base Shilo, is charged in last month’s death of a 21-year-old male in Brandon, Man.
> 
> ...



- latest mod edit to update headline to latest status -


----------



## old medic (9 Feb 2010)

Soldier charged with murder in Brandon
By Thandi Fletcher, Canwest News ServiceFebruary 5, 2010
http://www.canada.com/business/Manitoba+based+soldier+charged+with+murder/2527324/story.html



> A Canadian Forces member has been charged with second-degree murder in Brandon, Man.
> 
> Jason John Ouimet, 28, a gunner with the First Regiment, Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, was arrested by Brandon police Thursday in the death of Duane John Lacquette, whose body was found Jan. 16 in a Brandon duplex.
> 
> ...




Monday, February 8th, 2010
NEWS UPDATE — Murder suspect in court Tuesday
Brandon Sun
http://www.brandonsun.com/story.php?story_id=184395



> Jason John Ouimet is being held in custody pending a bail hearing in the Court of Queen's Bench scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Ouimet, a CFB Shilo-based soldier, is charged with second-degree murder in connection with the death of Duane Lacquette.
> 
> Duane’s body was found inside his home in the 3600-block of Centennial Boulevard last month.


----------



## old medic (10 Feb 2010)

Shilo soldier released on bail
By THE CANADIAN PRESS
09 Feb 2010
copy at : http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/manitoba/2010/02/09/12812696.html



> BRANDON — A Manitoba-based soldier charged with second-degree murder has been released on bail.
> 
> Jason John Ouimet, a member of the 1 Royal Canadian Horse Artillery at Canadian Forces Base Shilo, is charged in last month’s death of a 21-year-old male in Brandon.
> 
> ...


----------



## kratz (19 Feb 2010)

CBC.ca has been having a field day the past two weeks posting all the negative news they can find on the CF.

They do not allow comments on the Col Williams news reports, but comments are open for the Gunner Ouimet or ND news reports.




> Soldier charged with murder back at work
> Allowed to use weapons under supervision
> Last Updated: Thursday, February 18, 2010 .
> 
> ...



more at link.


----------



## downhillslide (21 Jun 2011)

Where does this stand now?Facts only please.


----------



## Fatalize (21 Jun 2011)

downhillslide said:
			
		

> Where does this stand now?Facts only please.



He's not in jail, awaiting court.

Good guy, bad situation.


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2012)

update
Apr. 30 2012

"Deal between Crown, defence sees Shilo soldier plead guilty to lesser charge for Brandon killing":
http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120430/wpg_brandon_killing_120430/20120430/?hub=WinnipegHome


----------



## old medic (8 Jun 2012)

Soldier gets 5 years for manslaughter

By Dean Pritchard ,Winnipeg Sun 
07 June 2012 

http://www.winnipegsun.com/2012/06/07/soldier-to-be-sentenced-for-manslaughter



> BRANDON — Jason Ouimet was a young soldier with a promising future and a Canada Games-winning boxer.
> 
> Now he’s on his way to prison, convicted of manslaughter in the strangulation death of 21-year old Duane Lacquette.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jun 2012)

> Family members said Lacquette (known affectionately as Jon Jon) was a loving man with “a heart as big as the world” who would never assault anybody. They said police and the media have maligned Lacquette as a rapist.



Given the evidence I don't see how the police are 'at fault' for Lacquette being called a rapist.  As hurtful as it must be for the family the guy chose to do what he did.  Mind you I think Ouimet  obviously went overboard, acting "in the grip of fury" isn't an excuse.


----------

